
The World’s Most Insane Energy Project Moves Ahead - ForHackernews
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/adani-mine-australia-climate-change-848315/
======
Ultramanoid
> _Australia approves Adani coal mine, endangering the Great Barrier Reef and,
> well, civilization._

Wish that was the actual title, and not the subheader.

Edit : Also, uBlock Origin blocking "121 or 90%" of requests on that page,
so... Last time I ever visit this site for sure.

